# Mua Bán Bàn Ghế Văn Phòng Cũ tại Hà Nội



## noithatphuongdong12 (19/10/19)

Nội thất văn phòng cũ Nội Thất Phương Đông với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng cung cấp cho bạn lời khuyên hữu ích đối với tất cả nhu cầu đồ dùng văn phòng của bạn, cho dù bạn là một doanh nghiệp nhỏ hay một công ty lớn.
Nội Thất Phương Đông là một trong những nhà cung cấp nội thất văn phòng hàng đầu cho các đồ nội thất văn phòng cũ ở Phạm Hùng, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội và các khu vực xung quanh.
Chúng tôi luôn luôn tự hào cung cấp cho khách hàng của chúng tôi với chất lượng cao nhất của đồ nội thất, với mức giá tốt nhất có thể. Phương Đông đảm bảo cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ vượt trội, và bạn có thể yên tâm rằng chúng tôi sẽ ở bên bạn theo từng bước, từ thiết kế đến lắp đặt.







Bàn Trưởng Phòng 1m6 BTP102
2.450.000 ₫
Mã SP: BTP102
Vận chuyển: Miễn phí bán kính 3km với đơn hàng trên 5 triệu, miễn phí nội thành với đơn trên 10 triệu.
Kích Thước: Dài 1600 x Rộng 800 x Cao 750mm
Chất Liệu: MFC dán melamin cao cấp. Bàn bao gồm kệ tủ và hộc tủ.
Màu Sắc: vân sáng,..
Bảo Hành: 12 tháng






Bàn Làm Việc 1m BHT01
420.000 ₫
Mã SP: BHT01
Vận chuyển: Miễn phí bán kính 3km với đơn hàng trên 5 triệu, miễn phí nội thành với đơn trên 10 triệu.
Kích Thước: Dài 1000 x Rộng 500 x Cao 750mm
Chất Liệu: MFC dán melamine
Màu Sắc: Mặt bàn vân sáng, nâu, vàng…
Bảo Hành: 12 tháng.
1.Dịch vụ thi công nội thất
Nội thất Phương Đông  chuyên thi công nội thất nhà ở, văn phòng, gian hàng triển lãm...
-Thiết kế thi công nội thất nhà ở
  Với mỗi người chúng ta nhà là tổ ấm là nơi chúng ta về sau mối ngày làm việc vất vả công ty chúng tôi nhận thiết kế thi công nội thất từ A-Z để hoàn thiện từng chi tiết cho ngôi nhà của bạn

-Thiết kế thi công nội thất văn phòng
   Văn phòng là bộ mặt của công ty ,là môi trường làm việc của nhân viên trong công ty ,môi trường làm việc tốt cần có một văn phòng tốt hãy đến với chúng tôi công ty Xây dựng nội thất Phương Đông sẽ cung cấp thi công từ cung cấp các sản phẩm nội thất ,trang trí văn phòng của bạn,mang đến sự hài lòng đến cho khách hàng.

Với đa dạng những mẫu mã về bàn văn phòng cũ giá rẻ tại thủ đô Hà Nội, ghế văn phòng cũ giá rẻ tại Hà Nội, ,bàn ghế văn phòng cũ giá rẻ tại Hà Nội chúng tôi tự tin sẽ đáp ứng những yêu cầu khắt khe nhất của khách hàng.
2.Cam kết
Phương Đông chúng tôi cung cấp một danh mục rộng các sản phẩm và dịch vụ văn phòng nội thất thanh lý giá rẻ, từ các hạng mục một lần đến cách trang trí hoàn chỉnh văn phòng. Chúng tôi có thể mang lại cho bạn lợi ích của kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi khi chúng tôi khuyên bạn về những gì có thể phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn. Nội Thất Phương Đông cũng rất vui khi thảo luận về việc mua đồ dùng văn phòng cũ và không cần thiết của bạn hoặc trao đổi một phần đồ cũ của bạn với các mặt hàng mới.







Bàn liền ghế học sinh BLGH01
540.000 ₫
Mã SP: BLGH01
Vận chuyển: Miễn phí bán kính 3km với đơn hàng trên 5 triệu, miễn phí nội thành với đơn trên 10 triệu.
Kích Thước: Dài 1200 x Rộng 400 x Cao 750mm
Chất Liệu: MFC dán melamine + Sắt hộp sơn tĩnh điện.
Màu Sắc: Mặt bàn vân sáng, nâu, vàng… Khung: Đen, Trắng, Ghi.
Bảo Hành: 12 tháng.

Mua Bán Bàn Ghế Văn Phòng Cũ Giá Rẻ Số 1 Tại Hà Nội.
Nếu giả xử bạn chỉ cần thiết lập văn phòng của mình, hoặc bạn cần có một cái nhìn mới, hãy gọi cho chúng tôi hay  đến để duyệt phòng trưng bày của chúng tôi và xem chúng tôi có thể làm gì với công ty của bạn.
NỘI THẤT PHƯƠNG ĐÔNG luôn đảm bảo mang lại cho khách hàng mức giá tốt nhất trên thị trường, đồng thời nhiều ưu đãi mua sắm mỗi ngày cũng luôn được chúng tôi cập nhật.

NỘI THẤT PHƯƠNG ĐÔNG sẽ không ngừng nỗ lực hơn nữa để mang lại cho khách hàng những giá trị cao nhất, khẳng định một thương hiệu của Uy Tín và Đẳng Cấp.
Mọi ý kiến đóng góp và khiếu nại của khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Nội Thất Phương Đông
Showroom: Lô 5, Ngõ 28A, Phạm Hùng, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.
Tổng Kho: KĐT Gelexinco Hà Đông, Hà Nội.
SĐT:  0866 161 121
website: noithatphuongdong.net
Email: noithatphuongdong.hn@gmail.com
SKĐKD: 0107288856


----------

